# General > Upcoming Events >  Te Puke Rifle Club's  2nd Open Championship for Hunter Class Rifles  Sunday 25th FEB

## 17brno



----------


## 17brno

> Attachment 82132


Just a reminder that our Hunter class shoot is on this Sunday  25th FEBRUARY 
PM me for more details

----------

